# Duck Regulation



## woody777 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a regulation question.
If I launch a boat on the Bama side of the Chattahoochee, cross over to the Georgia side to hunt the Georgia season, shoot ducks and geese, and cross back to bama, will I get a ticket?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 5, 2007)

woody777 said:


> I have a regulation question.
> If I launch a boat on the Bama side of the Chattahoochee, cross over to the Georgia side to hunt the Georgia season, shoot ducks and geese, and cross back to bama, will I get a ticket?



I say yes, but I'm guessing. Seems like if you leave from 'Bama you'd need a 'Bama license


----------



## slimbo (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmm... sticky situation.  If you are hunting on the ga side, you are legal.  But then transporting them to alabama causes a problem.  I dont think there is a law against taking them into alabama, but how can you prove that you were on the ga side.  I dont know.  Im not a lawyer or nothing, but it seems kinda like a gray area.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Aug 6, 2007)

I would think the laws would be the same as hunting lake Hartwell. Georgia and South Carolina share lake Hartwell, and can both hunt anywhere on the Lake. My guess is that if you hunt Georgia seasons you would be ok if you have a Georgia hunting license. Don't try it with an Alabama license though. I also believe that you may need a separate duck stamp since it has to be signed across the back of your license.

Good luck


----------



## muddy_feet (Aug 6, 2007)

You can't do it period....samething for Seminole with GA/FLA.


2 states = 2 license BUT 1 duck stamp.


----------



## d_white (Aug 6, 2007)

Do SC and GA mutually respect hunting licenses on Hartwell?   I know that on Clarks Hill they respect fishing licenses but you have to have a separate hunting license for the state whose side you are on.


----------



## GADAWGS (Aug 6, 2007)

d_white said:


> Do SC and GA mutually respect hunting licenses on Hartwell?   I know that on Clarks Hill they respect fishing licenses but you have to have a separate hunting license for the state whose side you are on.



According to the GA DNR, as long as you are in a boat, you can hunt anywhere on Hartwell and still be legal. It is when you step on shore that you have to have that states license


----------



## duck chaser (Aug 6, 2007)

I hunt on the savannah wildlife refuge and put in at a south carolina boat ramp. Hunt Georgia. I have been stopped by carolina dnr at the ramp on a couple of occasions. I told them I was hunting in Georgia and nothing was said about putting my boat in in SC.


----------



## duck chaser (Aug 6, 2007)

Why don't you E-mail the dnr and ask them? They have a place on their website to contact them. They have always replied to me within a couple of days.


----------



## chattahoochee (Aug 6, 2007)

If you are hunting on the river and if it's considered GA waters or Bama waters you will need a lisence for that state the water is considered. I know here is considered GA from west point down to FT. benning then it is good for a Alabama lisence. the best thing to do is call dnr. we launch from the alabama side all the time and hunt in GA waters. and have never been questioned


----------



## Corey (Aug 7, 2007)

I hunt West Point and Bartlets Ferry and 
we asked the DNR and they said we are 
good to hunt both GA and AL with our 
GA permits. We always tell them where we 
are hunting and let them tell us the right answer 
then I get a name if the person that told me..lol 

Good luck finding them been ruff for us the last few
years 

Corey


----------



## chattahoochee (Aug 7, 2007)

Corey check PM


----------



## kkennett (Aug 8, 2007)

five-o is correct.  I have personally been in touch with rangers on both sides of the water at Hartwell.  Keep in mind that the state line runs up the Savannah, then up the Tugaloo river side.  Since we're not all out there with chart plotters and the state line survey, the response I got was this (for the correct river):  East of the red bouys = SC; West of the green bouys = GA; islands and water between the bouys = go for it, they're not going to argue.


----------



## h20fowlin (Aug 8, 2007)

It's all about the channel markers.

If your duck hunting on that states side of the markers, you better have that states duck license and state waterfowl stamp.

Only one fed duck stamp needed though.


----------



## woody777 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for all of the Feedback.

My brother has a house on Harding on the bama side, but I planned on duck hunting the Blanton Creek area. I was not sure what would happen, but it sure is nice to leave a house with the boat already in the water at those early hours.


----------



## woody777 (Aug 8, 2007)

I would probably get a license for both, but I was more concerned if the seasons were not concurrent.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Aug 9, 2007)

KKennett has it right for Hartwell.

MB


----------

